# Mentor 6/6



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

Headed out of the lagoons after work and set lines starting at 6. Beautiful evening & flat lake. We were done by 8:15 with our 4 man limit. Small dipsys 40, 60, 80 back @ 0, 1.5, & 3 settings. Michigan stinger scorpions. Color didn't seem to matter. Speed 1.8 to 2. Fish we're mostly 16 to 20 inches with a few larger fish mixed in. No fish Os this time. Gonna be a great year!


----------



## bsph1984 (Jul 3, 2014)

Good job on the eyes. How deep was the water?


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

About 32 to 38 ft


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Went out solo today and got a limit with a lot of trash. All on dipseys/harnesses, watermelon copper hammered and pink. The large thumper blades. 30-40fow.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Was out the past two days. Took my gf for the first time walleye Fishing. Showed her how to make a harness onboard and let her pick the colors. Dropped it down on a bottom bouncer and within a few minutes she had a nice 6 lber on. I didn’t even fish, just netted and laughed all evening. Easily boated 30 or more for her. She’s now suggesting we go fishing instead of the “other” things! Lol
Yesterday, same location in front of Mentor Lagoons (24ft) mud line...we caught probably 60 or more and some nice Perch along with some huge sheeps. This is seriously the best fishing I’ve experienced on Lake Erie. We were only out maybe 1/8 mile from the marina. Hope it stays like this for many years so I can get my lil boy out when he’s big enough.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Went straight out from Lagoons solo today and filled a ticket in about an hr. 35 fow. Gold harness and watermelon thumper harness. Dipseys 45-55 back. Sog 2. Nothing huge but good eaters. The 15’s we were complaining about last year. 16-18” fish. Gonna raise my boat size limit to 18” I think with this hot bite.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

18 to 20 inchers are perfect eaters! With the bite we have now, I agree-nothing in the box under 18 inches.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

Went out solo Tuesday 6/12 at 7pm out of the Lagoons and filled a ticket in less than an hour in 28 FOW. Harnesses, one rod had a big dipsy the other a 30 jet. Jet produced more fish.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Me and an a buddy filled two tickets in 2 HRs or so. Same program as Tuesday except stayed in the 30’ range. Then fun fished with gold Erie dearies and got 7 in 45mins. It’s a blast out there guys, the 80’s made over.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Eric (bigeyurk25) with a nice eater.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Heading back out in a few. Bring your bug juice today fellas, ankle biters gonna be deadly today I bet. It was really nice yesterday, didn’t have any on the boat.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Got 30 today on gold Erie dearies drifting in 30-40 fow. Kept 2 tickets all 18” and above plus a few bonus perch. We marked alot of perch actually. Would the commercial nets not being allowed out now have that much of a positive impact on the schools already? I don’t remember marking them like that as much last year. Anyway, another beautiful day to be out.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Went out solo this morning out of the lagoons to the second buoy 30' deep. Set-up trolled with the waves. I had my ticket in 35 minutes.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

SemperFi said:


> Went out solo this morning out of the lagoons to the second buoy 30' deep. Set-up trolled with the waves. I had my ticket in 35 minutes.


I was out as well on 6/18, trolling, 3 tickets in 2 hours with one 30” Hog


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

RogerS said:


> I was out as well on 6/18, trolling, 3 tickets in 2 hours with one 30” Hog


Went out of lagoons 6/19 Tuesday, solo run. Lake was rough, 3-4"s? Maybe. Fishing was fast and furious. Drifted spinners and night crawlers. Used only one rod. Every time I started to set up the 2ND rod, I had a fish on the 1st rod.
Fished 25-30 FOW just west of the mouth of the lagoons. On the water at 7:00a.m. limit at 7:30a.m. 17"-20" fish...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

The squeeze and I are heading out around 2 today. Only calling for 1-3’s. I think im going to run out to 60’ or so to try an find some bigger fish depending on the conditions. Or maybe focus on some perch. Been marking a lot of huge, I mean huge schools in the last 7 days and got a few trolling and drifting. If it’s too bumpy I will stay in 30 or so and let her fun fish. Geeze I don’t think ive ever seen it where you can compare Lake Erie eye fishing to pond fishing blue gills. Literally.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

No need to go that far, I got a 27”, a 30” , and a 32” in 35 FOW west of Lagoons Sunday and Monday.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

RogerS said:


> No need to go that far, I got a 27”, a 30” , and a 32” in 35 FOW west of Lagoons Sunday and Monday.


Nice! I’ve been running east not even to the beach and drifting back to Lagoons. Maybe I will head out and just drift west. Trolling spoons/harnesses or drifting?


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Nice! I’ve been running east not even to the beach and drifting back to Lagoons. Maybe I will head out and just drift west. Trolling spoons/harnesses or drifting?


We were trolling both spoons and harnesses, with harnesses producing most of the fish. Speed changes definitely triggering strikes.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

RogerS said:


> We were trolling both spoons and harnesses, with harnesses producing most of the fish. Speed changes definitely triggering strikes.


Thanks. Was slow out there today. Pretty rough also. Stuck with drifting. Only 3 fish and a few misses in 2.5 hrs. Cold front may have had them turned off I guess. Trying again tomorrow.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Thanks. Was slow out there today. Pretty rough also. Stuck with drifting. Only 3 fish and a few misses in 2.5 hrs. Cold front may have had them turned off I guess. Trying again tomorrow.


It had to slow down sooner or later. Let us know how you do Thursday.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Thinking about heading out in a few. Anyone out or going?


----------



## Rainbow Record (Jul 13, 2012)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Thinking about heading out in a few. Anyone out or going?


We are thinking the same but our boats In vermillion just wondering if lake is muddy?


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Rainbow Record said:


> We are thinking the same but our boats In vermillion just wondering if lake is muddy?


No lake is clear by wildwood. Got limit casting 20 count 35 to 38 fow


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

alumadude said:


> No lake is clear by wildwood. Got limit casting 20 count 35 to 38 fow


Going to try tomorrow AM out of Lagoons.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

RogerS said:


> Going to try tomorrow AM out of Lagoons.


Yea I think I’m going to wait til morning also.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone out? I hear they are still getting shallow fish.


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Anyone out? I hear they are still getting shallow fish.


I haven't been out since last Thursday 6/21. I fished in 25-35 FOW, a little west and then east of the mouth of the lagoons. Nothing happening. Marked some fish directly in front of the lagoons, but they weren't biting.
Going out tomorrow morning...


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

Dond100 said:


> I haven't been out since last Thursday 6/21. I fished in 25-35 FOW, a little west and then east of the mouth of the lagoons. Nothing happening. Marked some fish directly in front of the lagoons, but they weren't biting.
> Going out tomorrow morning...


Went out Sunday AM 2 guys on board, fish were scattered, ended with 7 fish typical 17-21 inchers taken equally on spoons and harnesses before the rain hit. 42-45 FOW little West of Lagoons.


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

Fished this morning 6/26 Tues. Just a little west of lagoons in 38-42 FOW. Had my one man limit in 1.5 hrs.
Drifted spinners and night crawlers. On the water at 7:30 and off around 9:00 a.m....nice morning bite.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Dond100 said:


> Fished this morning 6/26 Tues. Just a little west of lagoons in 38-42 FOW. Had my one man limit in 1.5 hrs.
> Drifted spinners and night crawlers. On the water at 7:30 and off around 9:00 a.m....nice morning bite.


How’s the lake?


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Lake was 2 or less wind out of the east. Couldn't find anyone to go out.


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> How’s the lake?


From 7:00 a.m. to 9:00 a.m.it was a south east wind. Around 2 ft. Chop nice. I ran several drifts going with the wind..


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Neighbor headed yesterday at 5:00 pm out of the lagoons. Headed west 38' before he reached 
Willoboughy had 3 tickets.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Going out in about an hr.


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Going out in about an hr.





STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Going out in about an hr.


Let us know how you do.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

8 in the box over 18”. Prob thru that many back. My buddy is the sheep king today, he just got a huge one. 
We’re trolling harnesses and spoons, 30-34fow.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Got 25 or so and kept two tickets. 18-24”. Lake really laid down now.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice quality eaters.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice job! Heading that way in the morning and will post how we do


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice! Heading out in the morning.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

Got a 2 man limit this evening (Thursday) off of Mentor. 40-42 FOW. Little slower than it’s been but still done in 2-1/2 hours.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

RogerS said:


> Got a 2 man limit this evening (Thursday) off of Mentor. 40-42 FOW. Little slower than it’s been but still done in 2-1/2 hours.


Good deal! Yep, slower but still just as fun. Had a lil Chinese fire drill at the end with all 4 rods hooking up at the same time. Were ya trolling or drifting?


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Good deal! Yep, slower but still just as fun. Had a lil Chinese fire drill at the end with all 4 rods hooking up at the same time. Were ya trolling or drifting?


All trolling. Harnesses and spoons produced equally.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Got ticket this morning 38 FOW trolled west all good eaters. Took the kids out at 1:00 total shut down only few boats out.


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

Took a few friends from out of town who hadn't fished erie before and we boxed 11 nice eaters. We pretty much tried from 30_50 fow spoons behind Dipsy's. Never dropped so many fish, think we could have got em early. By the time they were figuring things out the bite just shut off. We had a great time overall


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

Turned on in the evening two tickets in two hours 5:00-7:00. Five nice size ones in there23-25” the rest 17-19”. Harnesses produced most fish. 36-40 FOW.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

RogerS said:


> Turned on in the evening two tickets in two hours 5:00-7:00. Five nice size ones in there23-25” the rest 17-19”. Harnesses produced most fish. 36-40 FOW.


Fish had lock-jaw, plus the sun drove to deeper water.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I’m still doing great on 3 oz bottom bouncer and harness. Two rods now dropped to the bottom and set it in the holder. Slow your roll guys. Fish the hard bottom and look for transitions on your mapping. Best speed I’ve found is 1.2-1.5 with the electric only. Deep purple blade with chartreuse dot and purple beads. Half a crawler on a slow death single hook.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

Two man limit again off of Mentor Saturday morning 6 am to 8am.
Trolling harnesses and spoons with jets and dipsy’s in 38-40 FoW 1.8-2.5 SOG. That’s 3 days in a row which makes 4days this week.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Went out solo today. Fished 45 to 52 FOW trolling dipsy's no trash. Walleye were 18 to 20 inch range. It was quick 6 lost 4 at the boat. Left the ramp at 7:40 back at 9:30 a.m. The lake was perfect no bugs!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Same dept and program here today also. We kept 9, 18”+ in a few hrs. She caught the majority.







A few trash fish. Dipseys, harnesses and spoons. Filleted them at the dock and grilled them.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Same dept and program here today also. We kept 9, 18”+ in a few hrs. She caught the majority.
> View attachment 267073
> A few trash fish. Dipseys, harnesses and spoons. Filleted them at the dock and grilled them.


Strongpersuader, boated around the lagoons looking for you and your boat. No luck!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’m on D dock. You probably were coming in when we were going out.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Well we aren’t getting out there today. Rough out there. Hopefully tomorrow will be better.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Was out yesterday, pretty bumpy and water stained. Got 9 in a couple hrs but all nice quality fish 22-24”. Dipseys. Spoons/harnesses anything, hammered copper. They seemed to like it faster in the stained rough water, 2.0-2.3. A couple dock neighbors I took out, one has never caught a walleye. Good times.


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 267337
> View attachment 267339
> Was out yesterday, pretty bumpy and water stained. Got 9 in a couple hrs but all nice quality fish 22-24”. Dipseys. Spoons/harnesses anything, hammered copper. They seemed to like it faster in the stained rough water, 2.0-2.3. A couple dock neighbors I took out, one has never caught a walleye. Good times.


Very nice !
What FOW were you in ?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

38-45’. 60’ seemed to be the number today. Same program.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Fished 6:30-9:15 pm yesterday. Best action was in 52-55 fow. Fish were down 25-35. Hammered copper spoons behind weights off boards, variety of cranks off boards and a hot downrigger 30 down 7 foot off the ball copper spoon. Four man limit, all 16-23” most of them 18. Once you got close to 60 fow the bait thinned out.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Fished today 38-53 FOW. Not very many marks. Still got 1 ticket it was hard getting them.


----------



## Grizz (Apr 21, 2004)

Went out of the Lagoons at 5 tonight fished 54 feet a little east. Caught about 20. Kept 6. Dipsey 3 1/2 at 50 and 1 1/2 at 30 count. Copper colored spoons. Heading out in the morning. Good luck.


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

Went out at 7:00 a.m. this morning. Water was rough. Definitely some 5 foot waves mixed in the chop. Not good for a 19ft. Lund .
Went out just a little east of the mouth of the lagoons to 50 FOW. Did well drifting 7/8 oz. Erie dearies and night crawlers. 
Didn't stay long enough to get a 2 man limit, due to the rough water. The drift was on though...


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Dond100 said:


> Went out at 7:00 a.m. this morning. Water was rough. Definitely some 5 foot waves mixed in the chop. Not good for a 19ft. Lund .
> Went out just a little east of the mouth of the lagoons to 50 FOW. Did well drifting 7/8 oz. Erie dearies and night crawlers.
> Didn't stay long enough to get a 2 man limit, due to the rough water. The drift was on though...


Got down to Wildwood this morning about 6:30. Very windy and waves crashing into breakwall. No boat trailers in the parking lot. Saw a guy go out in a 14 footer and he went out past the breakwall, turned around and came back. We decided not to go. Maybe it will calm down later. If not, will try again tomorrow. Nice job considering the adverse conditions.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Dond100 said:


> Went out at 7:00 a.m. this morning. Water was rough. Definitely some 5 foot waves mixed in the chop. Not good for a 19ft. Lund .
> Went out just a little east of the mouth of the lagoons to 50 FOW. Did well drifting 7/8 oz. Erie dearies and night crawlers.
> Didn't stay long enough to get a 2 man limit, due to the rough water. The drift was on though...


Was that your blue Chevy Pick-up in the parking lot?


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

SemperFi said:


> Was that your blue Chevy Pick-up in the parking lot?


I have a midnight blue tacoma that was parked out next to the rack building.


----------



## RogerS (Jan 10, 2007)

Went out solo this evening, on my way out of the Lagoons another fisherman on his way out pulled along side and told me to try 58 FOW. He was right, I landed 14 Walleye with only one short. I got a real nice 28” slob and had a Steelhead hookup that jumped twice before spitting the hook. Great evening! Thanks to the guy with the tip if you’re on here.


----------



## Dond100 (Aug 23, 2016)

RogerS said:


> Went out solo this evening, on my way out of the Lagoons another fisherman on his way out pulled along side and told me to try 58 FOW. He was right, I landed 14 Walleye with only one short. I got a real nice 28” slob and had a Steelhead hookup that jumped twice before spitting the hook. Great evening! Thanks to the guy with the tip if you’re on here.


 Went out this morning at 7:30p.m. Solo.
Fished in 57-60 FOW. Drifting 3/8 oz. Erie dearies and crawlers. Barely enough chop to allow a drift. Caught 4, then started to troll, with flat line on my spinning rod and deep diving crank baits. Pick up my last 2 walleye around 9:50 a.m.
It was nice to fish deeper water with light tackle...No Dipsy divers etc..
https://www.dropbox.com/s/5ogkg24yh18iqq1/Walleye 7.12.2018.jpg?dl=0


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll be out around 7:00 am. I have wait for my neighbor to get off work. I'll fish the 57-60 FOW.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I may be heading out around 2-3.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Fished straight north out the Lagoons. Ran dipsys 3 setting 75' and 1 setting 55'. We had 2 tickets in 2 hours. Lake had a little breeze but no flies or bugs. Water depth 52'. Walleye were 17.5 to 21". All good eaters!!!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Same size here. Dipseys, spoons and harnesses. I played 1st mate today. Buddy drove, and the girls got em all. 2 tickets in 1.5 hrs. 52-56 fow. My buddies wife with her 1st ever white perch and walleye.


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

I'll be out to tomorrow haven't fished since July 12th!!!


----------



## SemperFi (Mar 10, 2014)

Went out today at 12 noon fished 53-63 fow not even a mark. I was off Eastlake but pulled 4 walleye biggest 29 1/2 hog. Did not even seen a boat out in that depth.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Fished 48’, got one as soon as we put out the first harness then nothing. Moved to 75’. Two tickets with 3 nice bonus chromes in 3hrs. Harnesses and spoons. We would mark them in the column, then marks 6-8’ off the bottom. Back and forth like that all trip. Adjusted dipsey depth according to marks. 2.6-2.9 SOG. Dock mate Bob with the nice steelies.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 274527
> Fished 48’, got one as soon as we put out the first harness then nothing. Moved to 75’. Two tickets with 3 nice bonus chromes in 3hrs. Harnesses and spoons. We would mark them in the column, then marks 6-8’ off the bottom. Back and forth like that all trip. Adjusted dipsey depth according to marks. 2.6-2.9 SOG. Dock mate Bob with the nice steelies.


Nice work I hit two surprise steelies in 60 fow off Mentor around noon family fishing. And a toad walleye my friend’s wife battled in. Nice to see a big one for a change.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Going out fri and/or sat. Same program, 70-75’. Targeting eyes and chrome.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Going out fri and/or sat. Same program, 70-75’. Targeting eyes and chrome.


I fished 9-2 today (Wednesday). Started in 69 fow boxed five eyes then lockjaw. Not much bait in there. Went out to 75 fow about 19 miles out and west of harbor. Did well, boxed three limits. More bait out there. Copper stingers pink dots over purple or orange was working well. 150 was where they liked the dipsies. Riggers at 50 and 60 took at least 6 fish. One stupid chrome and yellow dipsy was the hot rod. No steel. I think they’re in the 50 fow area by now.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

ReelPower said:


> I fished 9-2 today (Wednesday). Started in 69 fow boxed five eyes then lockjaw. Not much bait in there. Went out to 75 fow about 19 miles out and west of harbor. Did well, boxed three limits. More bait out there. Copper stingers pink dots over purple or orange was working well. 150 was where they liked the dipsies. Riggers at 50 and 60 took at least 6 fish. One stupid chrome and yellow dipsy was the hot rod. No steel. I think they’re in the 50 fow area by now.


Good job! So they were pretty much suspended? You think the steel are in that shallow already? That could make for a fun weekend.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yo Bryan 
We are headed out in the morning to scout around for Crome. I’ll let ya know how we end up. My buddy got me all fired up with his phone call earlier. Says he did pretty good in 40ft outside the harbor. He apparently can’t tie solid knots because he claims that he lost over a dozen. Idk, guess I’ll find out


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

"said he did pretty good in 40 ft"
What was he catching? Steelies or eyes?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, we have been struggling all morning. Bait balls and large schools of suspended Fish in 46ft . Dipsies with spoons at different speeds and depths. Spoons and cranks all different colors, only 3 eyes. Can’t seem to get a program dialed in. Gonna head in soon because I’m feeling defeated today.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> Yo Bryan
> We are headed out in the morning to scout around for Crome. I’ll let ya know how we end up. My buddy got me all fired up with his phone call earlier. Says he did pretty good in 40ft outside the harbor. He apparently can’t tie solid knots because he claims that he lost over a dozen. Idk, guess I’ll find out


Good deal, keep me posted. That’s great if they are in shallower water now. Good luck!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

ReelPower said:


> I fished 9-2 today (Wednesday). Started in 69 fow boxed five eyes then lockjaw. Not much bait in there. Went out to 75 fow about 19 miles out and west of harbor. Did well, boxed three limits. More bait out there. Copper stingers pink dots over purple or orange was working well. 150 was where they liked the dipsies. Riggers at 50 and 60 took at least 6 fish. One stupid chrome and yellow dipsy was the hot rod. No steel. I think they’re in the 50 fow area by now.


Good report . Were the fish stacked at one depth or scattered throughout ?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Add meat to your program and slow down a little. Also try fishing a little deeper in the water column. When fronts go through and fishing is tough, live bait is always the best alternative.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Add meat to your program and slow down a little. Also try fishing a little deeper in the water column. When fronts go through and fishing is tough, live bait is always the best alternative.


I was looking for steel too.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Carpn said:


> Good report . Were the fish stacked at one depth or scattered throughout ?


45-55 down was where they were at.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good to hear . Thanks


----------

